# I'm so proud. Won't you please share too??



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Our DDIL was checking our 9 year old grandson's class assignment which was to set his goals for the next week. First on the list was to "fart so loud it would rock the world". DDIL and DS are so proud of his ambition. DH and I are too.
You all with children and grandchildren must have funny things your kidlets have done. I'd love to hear them!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## snfager (Sep 29, 2006)

Many years ago I was walking past the bathroom and happened to look in. There was my 6 year old son standing at the toilet urinating. His 3 year old brother was standing behind him, shooting between his brother's legs. Why is it you never have a camera when you need one!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

great stories you two!

i too have a farter, but it's my sweet little girl violet and not my nine year old son. she thinks toots are the most hilariously wonderful thing! she's a total stinker! pun intended.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, after 19 years with my youngest boy, and 22 with my oldest boy - I have seen it all!!!

Who could make the biggest fart or burp what the KING!! My oldest even made a little girl cry cause he burped into a cup, put his hand over it and chased her all over as she cried that he had a "burp in a cup"!!! 

Nothing made us laugh so much as when in 1st grade my oldest drew a picture of an elephant and he wrote underneach that they eat 
"penus"

we laughed till we almost peed our pants!! I saved the pic for when he can "appreciate it"


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My oldest son, Jack, is 8. On the 100th day of school, he got a worksheet, and he had to fill in blanks. Here are some of my favorites...his responses are underlined.

I would not want 100 monkeys
Having 100 children would really be a problem.
If I had $100, I would buy bling bling.
If I had 100 dollars I would work for more.
If I had 100 pencils I would not eat them.
If I had 100 legs I would cut 98 off.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those stories are great. I'm afraid I have nothing nearly as wonderful but the two things that come to mind right away about when my son was young are the time (when he was only about three or four) that he walked into the room when I turned on the television and he told me "oh mommy it's the eye witless news team. " 

The second I might have even told you all before. My first visit to David's kindergarten class, all the parents were told to wander around the room and look at the artwork the kids had done in honor of Halloween. There were of course all the usual drawings of pumpkins, witches, ghosts, haunted houses, etc. When I finally found my son's piece, it was the only one that had a pumpkin, front and center, with a big sale sign over it. Even then he knew how much his mommy loved a bargain. All the years he was growing up he would never buy anything that was not full price. He was, no doubt traumatized by my preference for a buy.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My youngest son, now 11, told my daughter, now 13, that he would marry her when they got old so they could always live at home with me. (I think he was 3 and she was 5 at the time.) He gets so embarrassed by that now!

Oldest son, now 17, fell down when he was around 2 or 3 and was crying. My MIL asked him what was wrong and he told her he was bleeding and needed a band-aid. She looked at his knee and told him it wasn't bleeding. He replied, "I DO need the band-aid Nanny, it's just confused!"


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am loving these stories. I will embarass my oldest son now. When he was 8 years old, he began year round swimming where he was taught to set goals. His goal each day was to be the last one out of the locker room each day after practice. (He eventually got better at goal setting.) Carole--I bet your grand son will rock the world someday--in other ways!

I attended my hubby's 35th HS class reunion this past summer in small town northern WI. He showed me the hill that he and his best friend would pee* from the top of and then run down the hill to see whose pee* got there first.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Sticking with the fart genre... When my daughter was 2 she called them, "poo poo hiccups". 

Triona


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

These stories are great! DH and I have both been laughing outloud. 
When my youngest son was about 6 the phone rang and he answered it. He came to get me saying "mom, it's for you. It's that lady where babies come from." Huh?? I couldn't imagine who. Well, it turned out to be my friend Eunis!
Carole


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

My son was about 3.5 and my daughter almost 1.5. I suddenly realized that it was awfully quiet in the house and my kids were no where to be found. I wondered into the bathroom and what do I see but my son washing my daughter hair in the toilet bowl. I sure am sorry I didn't have a video with me, cause they were supper happy and proud of themselves.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Julia, that is so funny. My mom once told me she found my brother brushing his teeth in the toilet.....eewww.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I remember when my oldest was just beginning to talk and he was crying his heart out in his crib. He told me the sandman put sand in his eyes and it HURT.
Carole


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't have any kids, but I grew up with 8 siblings so I have lots of stories from the younger ones.

When one of my brothers was little my parents would tell him he needed to wear his seatbelt because otherwise the police would be angry. Years later, my sister asked what the little handhold things they have above car doors were for. My brother exclaimed, "It's to hold on to when the police are trying to drag you out!" Apparently he was a little traumatized lol.

My littler brother has always been outgoing and flirtatious. When he was just 4, he was already coming up with pickup lines. He'd walk up to ladies in the grocery store and introduce himself, "I'm Logan, and you're beautiful." He didn't get it from anywhere else either, he was always coming up with things like that.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My SIL told me that he was talking with Kate ( our 4 yr. old granddaughter) about Abby's name. He said he wondered if her full name is Abigail and Kate replied "No, her full name is Abby-Dabby"!

Another "Kate Story" (there are many!) Her mom took her to a movie and when they got out Kate said "Now that it is getting dark it sure is getting cold. I guess the moon is having a party and invited the wind. And every time the wind sneezes it gets even colder!"


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMGosh, those stories are so funny.
When one DS was about 2 ish I over heard him singing "Rudoff the red nose reindeer had a very shiny nose. And if you ever saw it you would even say it BLOWS.' Makes sense to me.....
Carole


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I was giving a group of kids a ride home from bowling a couple of weeks ago. It was all fine until they got into a burping contest. My friend's adorable 9 year old daughter was the clear champion. I've never heard anything like it, even from my younger brother. She was burping entire phrases. I hear she can do the alphabet, but I am thankful they didn't think of the burping contest until we were nearly to our destination!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

These are all just so funny! 

When my son was little and having someone accompany him to the restroom I would sometimes send the men of the family in with him at public places.

Well, one evening we were visiting my parents and I asked my dad to take my son to
the restroom. It was a get together with several attending. My son comes out
of the restroom and announces to the whole group 

"I have a dingy, Daddy has a dingy and Papa has a BIG DINGY!

We all just died laughing. I still laugh to this day.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

One morning when my son was about 4, he informed me that his penis was like a huge rocket ship.

Another time, he was trying to do something and he couldn't figure it out and he says "Mother F*cker!" I nearly died. I had to leave the room and burst out laughing before I went back in to reprimand him. I have no idea where he'd heard that, but it was pretty funny coming from a four year old.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My oldest son went to preschool with his cousin and they had an elderly teacher with no sense of humor. One day as I went in to pick him up she told me she needed to have a serious talk with me, I panicked and though he had done something really bad! As the moms were crossing the parking lot the kids saw us out the window. My son looked at his cousin and said, "Look Kassie, here come those **** mommies!" I did tell him not to say that but it was funny too, I thought the teacher overreacted.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

We had a Middle Eastern looking fellow come measure the downstairs for carpeting when Logan was 18 months Logan came down the stairs after his nap and look down the stairs at him and yelled "al qaeda, Mom run!" I was horrified, and there was a 24 hour news network ban for weeks!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> We had a Middle Eastern looking fellow come measure the downstairs for carpeting when Logan was 18 months Logan came down the stairs after his nap and look down the stairs at him and yelled "al qaeda, Mom run!" I was horrified, and there was a 24 hour news network ban for weeks!


Bless your heart - I bet you about died.


----------

